# Spouse Work Visa



## Mrslong1 (Dec 2, 2008)

My husband has been working for a Canadian company for 6 months now. We are British Citizens but have been permanent residents of the USA for the past ten years. They are currently working on obtaining him a work visa so that we can migrate to Toronto in 2009.

How easy will it be for me to get some kind of work permit/visa once we relocate to Canada? I am currently a stay at home mom but would really like to return to work.

I am a skilled worker in my own right. I have a degree and 15 years' experience in Marketing.

What is the process for me to obtain a Visa?

Thanks


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

Mrslong1 said:


> My husband has been working for a Canadian company for 6 months now. We are British Citizens but have been permanent residents of the USA for the past ten years. They are currently working on obtaining him a work visa so that we can migrate to Toronto in 2009.
> 
> How easy will it be for me to get some kind of work permit/visa once we relocate to Canada? I am currently a stay at home mom but would really like to return to work.
> 
> ...


We're not experts on this but if your husband is going to be in receipt of a Temporary Work Permit in a qualifying skill (for example, a management occupation), then you should be entitled to a Spousal Open Work Permit. Relevant information can be found here.

Frequently asked questions: Working temporarily in Canada

Best wishes,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## hartys7 (Jan 30, 2008)

*visa*



Mrslong1 said:


> My husband has been working for a Canadian company for 6 months now. We are British Citizens but have been permanent residents of the USA for the past ten years. They are currently working on obtaining him a work visa so that we can migrate to Toronto in 2009.
> 
> How easy will it be for me to get some kind of work permit/visa once we relocate to Canada? I am currently a stay at home mom but would really like to return to work.
> 
> ...


if your husband gets a work visa the spouse automatically gets one but the children do not.


----------

